
GPS tracks eagle for 20 years - nyc111
https://www.boredpanda.com/gps-tracks-eagle-movement-over-twenty-years/
======
nyc111
Can the battery last for 20 years?

~~~
Someone
I would guess the device wasn’t powered on continuously, but ran for a few
minutes each day or so.

Also, that black rectangle on the red box looks like a solar cell to me.

